# Nice Pigeon Quotes



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have been working on a page for my website on nice pigeon quotes, but I thought it would also make a good thread here too! So, to start it off:

From "A Cradle Song" by W.B. Yeats. There appear to be two versions, but this is my favourite (of course!)

*"I kiss you and kiss you,
My pigeon, my own
Ah! How I shall miss you
When you are grown."​*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm old fashioned. I don't believe in extra-marital relationships. I think people should mate for life, like pigeons or Catholics. - Woody Allen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL! Nice to see a good pigeon one from him...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is a nice woodie one from Our Village by Mary Russell Mitford.

*"... the wood-pigeons flitting from tree to tree, and mixing the deep note of love with the elemental music." *​



.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Feather,feather come this May......Will fly up high to land some day...If it flies with lightning speed...I might win a race....With my feathers in the lead !!
Poem by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (Alias)* Alamo*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

" he sent forth the dove out of the ark, And the dove came in to him in the evening; and, lo, in her mouth was an olive leaf pluckt off: so Noah knew that the waters were abated from off the earth. "


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not necessarily pigeon-related, but I have a couple in my signature. The one from Ecclesiastes reminds me of messenger/"carrier" pigeons.


----------

